# A WHOLE loaf of bread!



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Only once when Mia was about 8 months did she venture to grab something off the counter...a pork roast that she got a bite or two of...Fast forward to having two big girls. Yesterday my daughter made a sandwich and left the loaf too near the edge (instead of putting it away in the bread box). She went to work, and my husband came home to find an empty bread wrapper- and threw it away. It turns out only two slices had been used. With two dogs it is hard to guess who ate the lion's share, although Mia heartily ate her dinner while Bella merely obliged (didn't know about the bread raid until after I had fed them!) I expected constipation, but both seem to be fine in that department.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

My last Rhodesian, Bob was nick-named, "loaf of bread Bob"!! He must have nabbed 30 or 40 loaves in his lifetime and thankfully never had any ill effects.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Ava's weakness...if we slip up...it's gone......she's a carb fanatic

I lost count how many loafs...packs of buns......


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Max got into my "bread drawer" and ate half a loaf of bread and a package of flour tortillas. I was concerned about constipation, but it didn't seem to affect him at all.

Now I keep my bread, etc in the pantry.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

HAHA! Stryder is GUILTY too. We have lost numerous buns and bananas. I also lost a package of chicken thawing on the counter. Good thing he is raw fed.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:rofl: I've lost a few loaves of bread to hungry Hooligans over the years! I finally learned to put the bread away which resolved the problem but it took me a while to learn to do this!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Had a beagle that did that before. I couldn't figure out why two loves were open and why he wouldn't eat his breakfast... turns out, he ate 3/4 loaf of bread... which is a fair amount, for a little beagle! *sigh*


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a funny bread story. A few months ago (Willow was probably about 6-7 months) I made some toast for breakfast and left the bread on the counter. I went into my room to finish getting ready for work and I was sitting on the bed putting on my socks. Next thing I know she comes flying around the corner with the load of bread in her mouth and she dives under the bed! I cracked up laughing as it was so funny. I told her that if she had stayed in the kitchen she might have gotten a few pieces of it before I wandered in to check on her. She gave herself away by running into the same room I was in. I still have this mental image of her barreling around the corner with that bread in her mouth and it still makes me laugh!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I once had a great dane/lab mix who ate an entire loaf of bread, including the plastic wrapper and twist tie. We didn't know where the loaf went until cleaning up the yard later....she was fine!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

My first GSD never removed anything for the counter. Last week during a training session I left two treats on the picnic table which is level w/ Mia's head. I told Mia to "leave it" and we trained in another part of the yard. The next afternoon the treats were still there (Bella was not aware they were there or I am sure they'd be gone). We suspect Bella got the loaf of bread since she was abandoned and must have had to scrounge for food.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL @ csheperd9! They always know when they have something they shouldn't!


----------

